
Burning Man has been ruined 27 out of 30 times - paulsutter
https://m.sfgate.com/burningman/article/burning-man-terbo-ted-first-dj-electronic-playa-13188760.php
======
siruncledrew
I fail to see how Burning Man’s been “ruined” based on one guy’s impression
who hasn’t attended it in 20 years. Sure, it’s changed a lot since it’s
nascent beginnings, but thousands of people still go and have fun. It is what
you make of it.

If this is about reminiscing on a small group going out to the desert to have
an “awakening” experience, then that could still be accomplished without
Burning Man.

